# Considering Surgery (confused about Afirma Gene Classifier Results)



## Denae (Jan 19, 2013)

Background:

So, I went to the doctor 2 months ago for a rash on my neck. When I went in they noticed a nodule on my thyroid (Right lobe). They told me to get an ultrasound and blood tests to rule out hyper/hypo thyroidism. All the blood test came back as normal and my TSH levels were normal. They did the ultrasound and found a nodule/goiter that measured about 2cm. They said it was concerning so I went to an Endo. I had blood test for antibodies done (hashimotos) and it came back normal so I dont have that. I also had the FNA done. I got the results yesterday and it said that the Cytopathology was "indeterminate" or "inconclusive" and was "classified as atypia of undetermined significance".

Now, normally I know they would recommend to still have thyroid removed/partially removed. But I also had the Afirma Gene Classifier test done. It is relatively new (the test) like the past couple of years. I did a lot of research on it and read the whole study that they did on it. They said it has 94-95% chance of being right. Here is an article explaining more about it: http://thyroid.about.com/od/cancergo...-nodules_2.htm

They basically came up with this test to stop unnecessary surgeries for those whose test came back benign. Well, mine came back Benign. Which means according to what it says on my test results: "less that 6% of being malignant or suspicious for malignancy".

So, I am confused. My Endo. told me since I am 25 yrs. old I should just have the surgery and take it out and be on meds my whole life and deal with being hypothyroid. Which I would do if I knew my chances were high of it turning into cancer or if it were cancer. But if this test says its benign then I dont want to do a surgery and turn out it was for nothing.

My doctor said if I dont have surgery to come back in 3 months with more TSH levels/blood tests and do another FNA to check again. I am leaning towards just doing that and monitoring that since my thyroid functioning is normal and its not causing any problems with breathing/swallowing.

I am still going to consult with a surgeon to get a second opinion like my Endo. recommended but I do not what to do honestly. I feel like I should take it out and get it over with but then part of me is saying there is a 95% chance its nothing and if I closely monitor it I can have surgery need be if it develops into something.

I also just learned yesterday that my biological mom was diagnosed hypOthyroid when she was 42 after a hysterectomy. She previously didnt know she was hypo until then. I also have a half brother I just found out had a benign nodule/large thyroid from childhood but nothing came of it.

my TSH ranges:

TSH 0.87
T4 8.9
T3, TOTAL 102

Reference Range:
(for TSH)

0.40-4.50

Do you think I should have the surgery and just get it over with or was my doctor just being overly concerned and wanting to err on side of caution?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Denae said:


> My doctor said if I dont have surgery to come back in 3 months with more TSH levels/blood tests and do another FNA to check again. I am leaning towards just doing that and monitoring that since my thyroid functioning is normal and its not causing any problems with breathing/swallowing.


That's what I would do.


----------



## Denae (Jan 19, 2013)

Octavia said:


> That's what I would do.


Thanks so much for your input! I am having such a hard time trying to decide what to do so I really appreciate anyones feedback 

I actually made an appt with a surgeon at the cancer research hospital, Moffit, here in Tampa to get a second opinion but I am afraid since its with a surgeon they may lean more towards surgery so hearing others say to wait is reassuring


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would wait the 3 months as well. You're being closely monitored, thyroid cancer (if it is even cancer) is typically very slow growing--it seems like you're in a good situation and can take the extra time to wait and see and make a decision you're comfortable with.


----------

